# 2 Dezimalstellen nach dem Komma erzwingen



## Kibato (24. Jan 2006)

hoi,

wisst ihr wie man 2 Dezimalstellen nach dem Komma erzwingen kann?
also die aufgabe ist beispielsweise 7.5+7 = 14.5.
jetzt soll nach dem 14.5 noch eine 0, damit es zwei stellen nach dem komma sind (14.50).
Damit runde ich:
kosten = Math.rint( kosten * 100 ) / 100;


grüße
kiba


----------



## The_S (24. Jan 2006)

```
DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat(#.00);
String str = df.format(zahl);
```


----------

